# moving eggs during incubation



## MtZookeeper (Aug 5, 2013)

We have three Russian Tortoise eggs which appear to be fertile. They were laid 6 days ago (July 30). We've had successful hatchings before, but never in an incubator, only in an outdoor enclosure. 

I need to move these eggs at some point during their incubation to their real home (where that outdoor enclosure is!).

Question is: is it safer for the embryo if the egg is moved early in the incubation process or is it safer for the embryo to be moved later in the development process?

The move is a 3.5 hour car ride!

Gads, I hope someone here can help!


----------



## wellington (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello and Welcome. Sorry I can't help you, but someone will be on soon that can, hang on.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 5, 2013)

I would wait as long into the development as possible. given the short time Russians hatch maybe 30-40 days in you should be OK. Is that possible on your time frame? The longer the better in reality.


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2013)

I won't say anything is impossible, but the more you "mess" with things, the more likely you are to cause a problem. If eggs are moved in the first 24 hours or so, they should be fine. Anything after that is risky. If you just have no choice and do need to move them, just keep it as stable as possible, and do NOT let the eggs turn at all. And I agree with Kelly. Better to do this in week four or five than in week one or two. If its at all possible, they should be left where they are and collected after hatching.


----------



## MtZookeeper (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you all for your advice. We will wait to move them as long as possible. We might be able to get them to 7 weeks from their laying before we have to move them. That will involve leaving them "alone" over two long weekends with no one to monitor their well being, but that is a better choice than moving them and dislodging them for sure. 

BTW these eggs are from our daughter's turtles who summer with us in the mountains as their home in Phoenix is too warm for them. The male has been coming up to summer camp for 13 years now! The turtle couple has two little daughters who are nearly 3 years old now. What wonderful creatures they are!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 6, 2013)

If I'm understanding correctly, the tortoises go back and forth between your daughter and you. Is there any reason the eggs just can't stay where they are until they hatch?


----------



## MtZookeeper (Aug 6, 2013)

Yvonne,

The reason I was going to move them to our daughter's house is that we are leaving on a trip around the time they are due to hatch. Fortunately it occurred to me that the drive would be disastrous for them before I hauled them off! Gads! I almost blew it by just not thinking the situation through. Just driving them down our gravel road would bounce them loose of their shells, I'm sure.

Also, because we travel occasionally over the weekends I was worried about leaving them here at our house "alone." What if we have a power outage? I have to trust that leaving them here and having a neighbor be on call to check on them if the power goes out is the best solution.





Yvonne G said:


> If I'm understanding correctly, the tortoises go back and forth between your daughter and you. Is there any reason the eggs just can't stay where they are until they hatch?


----------



## MtZookeeper (Oct 8, 2013)

OMG Egg number 1 is hatching today! It worked! We ended up moving the eggs to a friend's house when we had to leave, a short drive and we drove very carefully.

Eggs 2 & 3 were compromised with a crack and a chip and did not make it. 

Egg 4 is 3 weeks behind Egg 1.

Eggs 5 & 6 are another month behind Egg 4, but all are viable with obvious veining and development!

Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## MtZookeeper (Oct 25, 2013)

An update: Egg 1, now named Beasley, hatched 2 1/5 weeks ago. His little brother Egg 4, now named Chudleigh, hatched yesterday! Both little boys! Now we will have to find a home for at least one turtle, maybe for three if 5 & 6 follow suit. What an amazing experience, watching these eggs all the way through the process. I happened to be visiting the friend who took over the incubation process the day Egg 4 hatched. What a privilege. 

Thanks again to everyone who offered advice on the incubation and moving of the eggs!


----------

